# Best Hydroponic Online Stores



## Asquad (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey everyone, what are the best hydroponic online stores? reguarding low prices and a large amount of selections.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 5, 2010)

I'd suggest amazon for the best prices.


----------



## Spoc (Sep 5, 2010)

Really pleased with thehydrosource. It's an eBay store with an extensive catalogue. I found their prices to be the best across the board and shipping was ultra cheap. Took 4 days to get from Cali to CT. Will definately order from them again.


----------



## litljohn (Sep 5, 2010)

check out HTGSupply.com,they got a big selection and ok prices.but if you have a local hydro shop you should go there.itll be about the same prices and youll save on shipping,plus it keeps the money in your community.


----------



## chengchu (Sep 27, 2010)

I highly recommend http://www.growannex.com They price match and so far, they have everything I use.


----------



## dropdubs (Sep 27, 2010)

For Uk growers, I use basement lighting. Really helpfull and package took 2 days to get here. Waiting on a load of stuff from growell too so will update when that arrives.


----------



## UrbanAerO (Sep 27, 2010)

For california patients I recomend to order through humboldt hydroponics. great prices on quality products and they have everything!http://www.humboldthydroponics.com


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Sep 28, 2010)

i used HTGsupply before and love the digital ballasts, but plantlightinghydroponics.com is the absolute best on the web, BGhydro is good too, but the prices on plantlighting are unbeatable. online nutrient prices are usual cheap until you factor in shipping costs for all the weight of gallons. they use UPS and FEDex and no later than 3 days for the cheapest on everything/ by far the most professional company in the biz. mo green wont steer you wrong


----------



## stubbornstoner013 (Sep 28, 2010)

plantlightinghydroponics.com is my favorite for the lowest prices and best shipping prices. horticulturesource.com is the another one w/ competitively low prices. Good selection of different suppliers at both. but ya, plantlighting blows everyone out of the water imo...excellent customer service too


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Sep 28, 2010)

Crop king is a hydroponic greenhouse supply house. Very cheap bulk hydroponic fertilizers. Everything from small hydroponic systems to multiple acre greenhouse systems.

http://cropking.com/HydroponicSupplies/


----------



## bobbunnypeter (Dec 18, 2012)

I've used growwurks.com which had a 25% off Black Friday coupon but they don't fall for that anymore....I bought two hydro systems, 4 ballast hoods and lights, as well as other goodies. Now I just use growwormshydro.com...I think they are a wholesale company but now offer products through this website.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 19, 2012)

I like the smaller one. Find one with a guy that is amazing with customer service. you are golden. I ll pay the extra..


----------



## drolove (Dec 19, 2012)

amazon hands down for best prices and although SOME things seem a little low in quality when buying on the cheaper side ive never had an issues with anything ive bought.


----------



## 420DUBSTEP (May 9, 2013)

Growershouse.com there in store prices are amazing shipping is alil up there but they do have alot with free shipping and monthly deals.


----------



## lilbig68 (Feb 17, 2014)

I came across Hydrobuilder.com recently. They have tons of stuff, prices arn't too bad either. I got a Current Culture System and some other stuff, the customer service was awesome, since I was torn between DWC and bubble buckets. They had a price match and coupon for me to use too, which was sweet. Check em out.


----------



## Bucees (Feb 17, 2014)

I use amazon and new england hydroponics. Never had a problem with either.


----------



## Myles117 (Feb 19, 2014)

litljohn said:


> check out HTGSupply.com,they got a big selection and ok prices.but if you have a local hydro shop you should go there.itll be about the same prices and youll save on shipping,plus it keeps the money in your community.





stubbornstoner013 said:


> plantlightinghydroponics.com is my favorite for the lowest prices and best shipping prices.


these are the places i go for most of my shit. amazon n ebay for the easier to find items


----------



## midnitetoak (Feb 19, 2014)

Was going to suggest htgsupply so did others- better if there's one local though instead of getting it all shipped IMO plus it's better to support local shops...only order what you have to


----------



## TreeHyde (Feb 19, 2014)

amazon prices make me question their profit margins sometimes, or maybe going to the store is a complete rip off. + 1 amazon


----------



## churchhaze (Feb 21, 2014)

Cropking is where I get my dry salts. They even have their own 2 part complete hydroponic dry salt mixture which looks promising (and cheap). I'd try it if i didn't already make my own from dry salts.

Only 7 dollars for 5 pounds of yara calcium nitrate! (that will last a LOT of small time grows)

http://www.cropking.com/HydroponicSupplies/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=264_265&products_id=342



GreenThumbSucker said:


> Crop king is a hydroponic greenhouse supply house. Very cheap bulk hydroponic fertilizers. Everything from small hydroponic systems to multiple acre greenhouse systems.
> 
> http://cropking.com/HydroponicSupplies/


----------

